# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I post a poll?

## Maria

How to post a poll.

* Click on 'New Thread' at the top right hand side of the poll forum page

*Give your poll a subject, an icon, and a message to appear underneath it in the boxes provided

*Tick the 'Post a poll' box at the bottom, and indicate how many options for answers you will require. (Although you can change this in the next screen)

* Click on 'Submit New Thread' at the very bottom

*Type your question on the new page

*Decide on the number of options you need. Click on 'Update Options' to make any changes.

* Enter your different options

*Specify a time limit for the poll, in days. Set this to 0 if you want your poll to appear forever

*'Submit new poll'!

----------

